# Anyone change air filter yet?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check it annually. When it starts to turn grey or get embedded with grime change it. Don't worry about the miles - just how the filter looks. In dusty climates I'd check every six months.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> Check it annually. When it starts to turn grey or get embedded with grime change it. Don't worry about the miles - just how the filter looks. In dusty climates I'd check every six months.


You know I'm in a really dusty desert climate and the manual called for a Engine air filter change at 45K and a Cabin filter change at 25.5K. I snookered myself into a "!5K Maintenance" as my CRUZE had 14K on it. When I saw the filter condition after 4 years of service I was pissed, both were new looking with no bugs and one leaf. I didn't even get my Alignment (a $100 value) because the machine was broken so they balanced the wheels instead. I didn't need either service or the 2 filters, a $129 waste of time. After raising my concern(s) I was given this years Service at no charge. Great Dealer, Findlay Automotive Group!


----------



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

I checked my filter and it was fairly dirty. Throttle response is way better now.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Just changed mine at christmas. Car was 4 years old and had 23,000 miles on her. Filter looked great. Looks like I could have rotated it 180* and went another 4 years, but I already bought the new filter so I changed it. It was somewhat dirty on the half where the intake line was.


----------



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

BU54 said:


> Just changed mine at christmas. Car was 4 years old and had 23,000 miles on her. Filter looked great. Looks like I could have rotated it 180* and went another 4 years, but I already bought the new filter so I changed it. It was somewhat dirty on the half where the intake line was.


The Gen 2 filter is a cylinder and only works 1 way.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Boostpatrol said:


> The Gen 2 filter is a cylinder and only works 1 way.


That's unfortunate. How much does it cost?


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm sitting here reading this thread thinking I read oil filter and not air filter... To say the least I was a bit concerned thinking people are going 15-25k miles and not changing their oil filters. Anyways, I have not changed mine on my 2017. I now have 30k miles and it seems to look fine.


----------



## MyPremier (Mar 18, 2018)

My 2016 Owner's manual says it uses GM Part Number 95021102 (ACDelco Number A3184C). That's wrong. The filter on my later '16 is round like a K&M.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

cnc99 said:


> I'm sitting here reading this thread thinking I read oil filter and not air filter... To say the least I was a bit concerned thinking people are going 15-25k miles and not changing their oil filters. Anyways, I have not changed mine on my 2017. I now have 30k miles and it seems to look fine.


There's a thread on here about amsoil and the diesel car going 75k miles.

I remember a 88 gmc pickup back in my wrenching days. I installed a new motor for the owner. Not ONCE did he ever change his oil. 60k miles and it got a new motor. When i pulled the pan. The oil was like tar. 

My very first car was a 76 Vega i got for $300. Lady had the motor rebuilt. I bought it during winter time. It was a joke getting it started. I change the plugs, wires, cap, rotor, and points. Burned out a starter motor trying to get it started. Rebuilt the carb. Changed the fuel pump and filter. Battery got toasted. New battery and it still wouldn't start till the battery was about dead. And when you got it started, it had to run a few minutes before it could drive. Every time i had to stop and start. The car practically died before taking off. 

Changed the oil. Went to work. Got half way home and the car no longer stuttered to take off from a stop light. And in the morning. ONE pump to the gas pedal and she fired right up. Car ran like a champ from there on out. 

All that money in parts and all it needed was a simple oil change. Who woulda thunk. 

I always change my oil as the first thing now when i buy a new car. (Used) Over the years I've come to realize that people just don't beleive in routine or preventive maintanance.


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

I replaced my OEM GM Cabin Air Filter with the K&N Washable Cabin Air Filter. Wash and dry every 50,000 miles and is good for up to a Million Miles. Best $40 I'll ever spend


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

PRONTO PA6152 <--Diesel
ACDELCO A3144C <--Diesel

It's a bit of a pain...I cracked a plastic clip on an electrical connector that I need to replace.


----------



## Erikkgonzalez (Aug 20, 2017)

ajb62787 said:


> I replaced my OEM GM Cabin Air Filter with the K&N Washable Cabin Air Filter. Wash and dry every 50,000 miles and is good for up to a Million Miles. Best $40 I'll ever spend


Do you have a link good sir. I have 49k.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i put a kn filter in my car and noticed 1-2 mpg more and also car picks up a lil faster also good upgrade and dont have to deal with smog bs in cali


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I just changed the cabin air filter at 36k miles. The air filter looks good right now


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

Erikkgonzalez said:


> Do you have a link good sir. I have 49k.


https://www.knfilters.com/search/product.aspx?prod=vf2040


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

I checked my filter. At 66k miles, it was as good as new.
Since a new filter cost me only like $10 for the engine and $18 for the cabin, I replaced them both myself; but it wasn't really necessary.
I live in a pretty clean air area. Almost no dust!


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Anyone else remove the mesh around their filter? I didn't know it sounds great! My VW wagon had the same foam over the filter to protect it from snow. Assuming this is the same reason why this one has this?









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

quailallstar said:


> Anyone else remove the mesh around their filter? I didn't know it sounds great! My VW wagon had the same foam over the filter to protect it from snow. Assuming this is the same reason why this one has this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The foam gives almost no wind resistance.
It protects the filter from either the housing damaging, or twigs or leafs getting stuck in the compartment, scratching off, or wearing out the filter paper at thousands of vibrations a second.
I would keep it on.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

ProDigit said:


> The foam gives almost no wind resistance.
> It protects the filter from either the housing damaging, or twigs or leafs getting stuck in the compartment, scratching off, or wearing out the filter paper at thousands of vibrations a second.
> I would keep it on.


That is a valid point you bring up, but how different is my filter from the OEM Chevy cold air intake filter that doesn't have the foam? Just wondering.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Selling my K&N washable filter if anyone wants it. Sold the Cruze and no longer have a need for the filter. 

Details here: https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/fs-parting-out-2018-cruze-diesel-hatchback-oem-goodies.244125/


----------

